# Grilled Pizza



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Warm weather has got me firing up the grill a few times a week now. Decided to try a grilled pizza which I've always heard was good. Bought the dough from a local pizza place. Sauteed chicken sausage, onions and basil and set aside. Got the grill up to about 500 degrees. Coated both sides of the dough in olive oil and garlic. Fired one side for about 7 minutes and flipped. Decided to use pesto instead of tomato sauce. Added chicken, onions, feta, mozzarella and sun dried tomatoes. Let it cook for about 10-12 minutes. Also did another with pepperoni, black olives and jalapenos with regular ole pizza sauce. They were both pretty dang tasty!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

that looks good, neighborski does that too, been meaning to try it..........

Rick


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks very good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I gotta do that. I have had my Akorn Grill/Smoker for over a year and still have not done a pizza yet!


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks very good!


----------

